# Do you homeschool?



## mommyof3co

Does anyone here homeschool? I'm thinking of doing it with Casen this next year. He is only 4 so he by law can't be in kindergarten, I wanted to test him into it but they won't allow it. He is very smart, I know I'm his mom and all say that lol, but he is reading, writing, spelling, adding, subtracting, rhyming and more. He is doing most of what they do in kindergarten, he is probably mid-end kindergarten level to beginning 1st grade level. The only preschool I found that would actually challenge him will be $400 a month and Mark has just started back working after being unemployed for 7mo so I really can't see us paying that at this point. But I'm really clueless where to start. I have printed worksheets out for him before for him to do BUT I want to do an actual curriculum and it be like he is in school where it all flows kwim? Anyone have any advice or websites with more info?


----------



## aidensxmomma

I don't homeschool since Aiden isn't even close to school-age yet, but I was thinking about it for him for preschool, since I volunteered for a 4K class and was just appalled at how it was run and how uneducated the teacher seemed. I'm not sure how much good this would do, but I have this link bookmarked:

https://www.ehow.com/information_12...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_cat

It would take some searching through, but you could probably find some useful information. :)

--After a little searching myself, I thought this might help out, too. For setting up a "school" day:

_Create an opening and closing routine for your school day. The opening activity often includes a welcome song, a calendar activity, a discussion of the weather and a description of the day. The closing activity includes clean up, a reflection of the days activities and answering any lingering questions._


----------



## marley2580

I will be home educating my children as I was home educated myself and feel that it was a wonderful experience. I won't be following a curriculum though as I prefer the 'unschooling' method, where you enable the child to learn rather than teach them things you think they should know.

I recently read this book https://www.amazon.co.uk/One-one-Pr...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247821280&sr=8-1 and it's really good. It covers children that are at school as well so you could use it with your older kids as well.


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks girls! Yeah I like the unschooling but with a bit of structure, I can't see allowing him to fully run it. But I'm all for teaching him what he wants to learn and furthering that. Math, reading and writing are things he really enjoys, he is always asking me to show him new things and teach him about stuff which is how he's learned what he does know. But I just wanted to add a bit more consistency to it, do it daily with him, but by following his lead


----------



## Shifter

I'll be home educating Jack, but haven't started researching it much yet. I just know that I'll be using some montessori methods (child directed learning). I'm really excited about doing it! I'm looking forward to the things we can learn together as well as what I can teach him :happydance:

Thanks for the link to that book Marley :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

First let me say that I have no experience of home-schooling or even having kids so bear than in mind when you read this! Also I'm in the UK so things will probably be very different to in the US.

Anyway, the first thing that popped into my head when I read your post was whether you're just wanting to home-school until Casen is old enough for school, or is it a permanent thing? 

I used to work as a children's bookseller so I know there are quite a few publishers that publish really good quality work books and answer books etc for teaching your child (in the UK anyway). Obviously you wouldn't just want to use those (how boring would that be?!), but they might provide a decent structure to what you're teaching, a sort of backbone that you can interpret in your own way and add things to. If you think Casen might, at some point, go into mainstream education, I think it would be a very good idea to look at what workbooks etc the local schools use. If you use the same ones, if Casen did go to school, you'd be able to show them exactly what he's done and he could just carry on. If you used different ones, I think they would be quite likely to just start him at the level they think is average for his age and if he's advanced, that would be a complete waste of time. I remember from when I was at school that when new kids would start, if they hadn't done the same reading scheme at their old school they had to start on the average level for the school year. I always felt really sorry for them!


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I'm only doing it because he isn't of age for school but he is mentally ready for it so I want to further that since he enjoys learning so much. We have actually done tons of workbooks, he will sit down and work through one with little to no help, so I was thinking maybe some from places that actually do the curriculum might help? I need to look into it all more. But that's a good idea to contact the school and see what they are using for their kindergarteners and 1st grade. My plan is to put him in kindergarten next fall...2010...and then see what they think, probably test him into a higher grade then. I'll have to look at TX requirements for homeschool though, maybe if I follow a certain curriculum they will put him directly into 1st instead of testing him in?


----------



## milkmachine

can anyone tell me how to get the ball rolling with regards to homeschooling in the uk? Faith is nowhere near school age yet but i dont want her to go to school and be treated like a number she is an amazing extension of me and id like to treat her that way


----------



## marley2580

Basically in the uk if the child has never been to school, you don't need to do anything. Check out the education otherwise website for loads of info about the law in England (though not Scotland)


----------



## bubbles

Glad this has be posted I really want to home school Edward. Will keep an eye on it xx


----------



## ryder

I'd love to be able to homeschool my kids... For the same reason as you, MO#... I just dont think they schools around here challenge them enough and they are way too crowded... Unfortunately I cant afford to not work, so we are stuck. I also cant afford the private schools. 

I think I will just make sure I get them out on lots of outtings and other things that they might not do in school.


----------



## mommyof3co

We are really lucky that the actual public schools where we are are excellent, they are recognized as being the best schools in TX. So I'm really happy with the school Landon goes to. BUT the only way you can attend the preschools within the district are if you are poor (seriously you have to be below the poverty line), or english has to be your 2nd language. So that isn't an option for Casen. So we are left finding a private preschool that is crazy expensive. Most of them are just teaching abcs and maybe how to write them, but it's mostly for play, in fact a few around here are called "playschool" and then there are a few in daycare systems that most end up just being day care, no schooling going on. The only private one we found that was good was $400 a month, but it is a really good school, I just can't see paying that much plus having to drive far away. And with Mark working we share a car so I don't see that being able to work anyways. It's a pain, I wish they offered preschool in the school for everyone.


----------



## Tegans Mama

We'll be home schooling T. She will be our only child - and we have all the time in the world for her.


----------



## ryder

Actually 400$ is quite cheap, the cheapest private school here is 8k a year... And it is too far for us otherwise id seriously consider it... The other private school which is closer costs wayyyy more. Its crazy. I dont know how much preschool would cost... 

I only work part-time though im im hoping that means I will get to really spend alot of time with my kids doing things.

I wish everyone could be a SAHM now lol... where have those good old days gone? Oh ya... women fought for womens rights  and now we got them.


----------



## mommyof3co

haha Ryder! I feel very blessed that I'm able to be a SAHM. Here $400 for preschool is quite pricey, but for kindergarten and up in a private school would be $8k easily


----------



## ryder

Im glad you feel blessed that you can be a SAHM... It is really hurtful when I read people bragging about it making it sound like working moms are bad or something... I dont want to work... I have to work... I actually dont know alot of people in my area who can afford to be a SAHM based on their husbands salary.


----------



## mommyof3co

ryder said:


> Im glad you feel blessed that you can be a SAHM... It is really hurtful when I read people bragging about it making it sound like working moms are bad or something... I dont want to work... I have to work... I actually dont know alot of people in my area who can afford to be a SAHM based on their husbands salary.

:hugs:


----------



## codegirl

ryder said:


> Im glad you feel blessed that you can be a SAHM... It is really hurtful when I read people bragging about it making it sound like working moms are bad or something... I dont want to work... I have to work... I actually dont know alot of people in my area who can afford to be a SAHM based on their husbands salary.

Me too, makes me wonder if I'm doing something wrong that we can't afford to have me stay home.

Hopefully after the last baby we can have me stay home. I never ever thought I would want to, but now the thought of going back is just killing me!

I'm starting to think about homeschooling. My cousins were (and some still are) and they are the brightest, well adjusted young adults and teenagers I know.


----------



## ryder

ya, codegirl... we are thinking once we sell this place, buy a new place and have our last baby I will stay home for a couple years and maybe do home daycare... we've also talked about foster care so I can stay home. 

I really hate my job now... I used to like it, but its alot of weekends and crappy hours and call in's because the hospital is constantly short staffed... Im not looking forward to going back AT ALL!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm homeschooling.

Molly:

Here you have to apply to the school board and show them that you are mentally capable of doing it, that you can provide a structured enviornment and that the child will be socialized. You need to come up with an educational plan for at least 4 months in advance and prove that its beneficial to your child. You also need to keep a portfolio of the work that is done throughout the year and meet with an advisor twice a year so they can check what the child is learning.

You can teach whatever you want, but in the end, if you want to make sure your child is able to be accepted to different universities, they recommend that you follow the high school curriculum for the last 3 years.


----------



## mommyof3co

I think it's great they keep up with it so much there Scorpio! Some places here they don't. You need no certification, you could be a total idiot with no clue what you are doing and totally winging it and you could still do it. 

I've been looking into it more and more and have found alot of sites with curriculum and worksheets. I need to make more of a plan, I'm going to order some stuff so I can make it more of a school enviroment for him because I know it will make him feel special because he wants to go to school like Landon.


----------



## mommyof3co

Scorpio...do you mind if I ask you some questions about homeschooling since it looks like you might be the only one actually doing it currently?


----------



## brownhairedmom

i'm not doing it currently but i've researched it a lot & a lot of my friends are teachers so i've discussed it with them. I have a ton of links on it, on pretty much every aspect you can imagine. I can try to answer your questions though or at the very least point you in the direction of the info.


----------



## marley2580

I am actually glad that the govt doesn't keep a really close eye on what you're doing with your kids here (though they often try). One of the main reasons that I will be home educating is because I do not like the way children are taught in schools - i.e. they must be able to do x y & z by the time they are a certain age. I won't be following a curriculum as I believe that children learn through things they are interested in, one week they may be interested in maths while the next it may be space travel, and a month later they may be obsessed with the romans.

Mo3, why not ask your questions and we'll see if we can help, I was home educated and can easily ask my mum for you (she did it with 4 of us).


----------



## Shifter

I agree with Marley. If the government had proven themselves competent at arranging mass education then I wouldn't be planning to home educate my kids lol! What is the point of home education if you have to jump through a load of hoops to do so? The onus should not be on the parents to prove that home education is beneficial, (it has already been proven to be so) if the government has a problem with it they should prove why.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I think the reason they keep track so much here is so that you are in fact educating your children and they're also keeping an eye on the child.

For example, if some sick freak has a child and homeschools it, and they never get registered with the school board or doctors, then they could be keeping them locked up somewhere...you know? The educational thing here says that every child needs to be registered with the school board in their district either homeschooled or not. You can get put in jail here for not properly educating your child. I don't think its really strict, I think its just a means of keeping tabs that the parents are competent and not mentally derranged.


----------



## morri

Well here it is even stricter. You just can't homeschool your child. It has to go to any kind of state acknowledged school whether it is private or public. Of course before school obligation youre free to give it to a kindergarten or not. a kidner garten here is btw a nursery school, a place for children to go from about 3 years to 6 years (6 or depending on the development of a kid or simply their birthdate 7 ) is the age most children come to school here. Before it is doen you go to a test at a school to deem if your child is ready for school. If thats not the case you either stay in kindergarten or you go to pre school.


----------



## mommyof3co

What I meant by I wish it was more closely monitored was just to be sure it's actually being done. i have a friend who has some kids in her family that are "homeschooled" and her 7yr old doesn't even know all of her abc's or how to write. 

Ok I have tons of questions..but just to get started...

How should I set up his day? I'm going to do it with Casen while Landon is in school, but I don't know how much time during the day we should devote to it? I mean he's learning all day from just everything, but how much should we actually sit down and work on it? I think he will thrive in an enviroment like that, he likes books and to write so I will be doing worksheets and things like that alot. I did find a website showing what core knowledge they should have but I'm really clueless where to start. What subjects would you focus on? I found a book I want to do for teaching him to read better..."Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons"..anyone have experience with it? I read alot of reviews from homeschooling moms that said it was great. What about for math though? What curriculum is good for kindergarten-1st grade levels?


----------



## morri

I did some kinesiologic practices before I came to school, maybe doing that already is fine too (helps devloping a readable handwriting. ) I think you should maybe first plan 1 hour and see how his attention is doing and how much fun he has and extend it if he likes more or shorten it if he does not like it.


----------



## mommyof3co

Well I know he has a very long attention span, he can sit down and work through an entire work book on his own with little to no help, just lay on the floor for a really long time doing that one thing. He just loves it.

I'm going to set up a corner in my room like a little classroom for him because he wants to be in school like his brother so I'm going to make it seem like it's his own school. I think he will love that


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm so jealous, I'd love to homeschool Halen bt OH won't let me, he's convinced we'll end up with a child who has no friends and can't get on with kids his own age as all he'll see all day are adults.

The fact that I'm planning to take him to loads of activities like swimming lessons, football and stuff (if he wants to go) doesn't seem to factor into this :(


----------



## mommyof3co

I've been reading quite a bit lately and I have found so much showing that homeschool kids that are very well adjusted, usually advanced as far as where they should be according to the schools. As long as they are in other activities not just hidden away in the house all the time I think it's great. I personally don't think I could handle doing all 3 kids all the time, so for now it's just this year with Casen and I'll probably do preschool type stuff with Hayden, unfortunately unless we move back to CO before he is to start school he will be 2wks shy of 6 when he can start school here in TX. Their cut off date is Sept 1st...no exceptions, his bday is the 15th..CO the cut off is the 15th.


----------



## Shifter

Children learn social skills from everyone, not just kids their own age. Plus, in the UK there are regional groups for parents who home educate so they can get their kids together for field trips etc, which I think is a great idea. And there are always clubs they can join etc. Home educated kids rarely lack social skills.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah, they have groups like that here in the US too :)


----------



## morri

I think it is only bad if the hometeachers try to put in any ideology in their minds thats bad.(Like i've read about kids who were homeschooled by their extreme right wing father some where in the US) but I think you have at every thing a bad side


----------



## mommyof3co

So I got all overwhelmed at looking at all the curriculum choices and reading tons so I started shopping for desks hahahaha. What do yall think of this? At this price I could get 2-3 one for Casen, one for Hayden to use to color on to keep him busy and 1 for Landon for homework after school...or I could just let Landon and Hayden share since they won't all be using them at the same time

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3065263


----------



## marley2580

mommyof3co said:


> How should I set up his day? I'm going to do it with Casen while Landon is in school, but I don't know how much time during the day we should devote to it? I mean he's learning all day from just everything, but how much should we actually sit down and work on it? I think he will thrive in an enviroment like that, he likes books and to write so I will be doing worksheets and things like that alot. I did find a website showing what core knowledge they should have but I'm really clueless where to start. What subjects would you focus on? I found a book I want to do for teaching him to read better..."Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons"..anyone have experience with it? I read alot of reviews from homeschooling moms that said it was great. What about for math though? What curriculum is good for kindergarten-1st grade levels?

They say in a lot of the books that I've read, that if you are going to do formal work, you should do it in the mornings. That's when your brain is more awake and able to learn. Therefore I would probably say to do it once Landon is in school, up until lunch time, then let him decide what he wants to do, but try and make it something that doesn't involve sitting down and working - e.g. a nature project, art etc. 

Personally, with the actual sitting down and working, I would focus on the reading and writing to begin with and see if he asks to look at any other subjects. I have been told that art is really important as it gets kids confident about making marks on paper and naturally leads to writing. Growing veg and studying nature always goes down well with little ones and you can link it in to your worksheets - e.g. reading how to care for the veg, writing the names of the plants, keeping a diary of how the veg is doing etc. etc.

Check out the book I mentioned earlier, it's full of ideas and exercises.


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks! As of now he writes all letters uppercase and lower, spells his name, mom, dad and his brothers names, and then just a couple of other words. But is starting to understand how to sound out a word to figure out how to spell it. He just needs to practice, he writes fairly neat but he's young so not great. I like the idea of growing the food and tying that in with other stuff, he would love that.


----------



## CeliaM

mommyof3co said:


> What I meant by I wish it was more closely monitored was just to be sure it's actually being done. i have a friend who has some kids in her family that are "homeschooled" and her 7yr old doesn't even know all of her abc's or how to write.
> 
> Ok I have tons of questions..but just to get started...
> 
> How should I set up his day? I'm going to do it with Casen while Landon is in school, but I don't know how much time during the day we should devote to it? I mean he's learning all day from just everything, but how much should we actually sit down and work on it? I think he will thrive in an enviroment like that, he likes books and to write so I will be doing worksheets and things like that alot. I did find a website showing what core knowledge they should have but I'm really clueless where to start. What subjects would you focus on? I found a book I want to do for teaching him to read better..."Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons"..anyone have experience with it? I read alot of reviews from homeschooling moms that said it was great. What about for math though? What curriculum is good for kindergarten-1st grade levels?

Hey there, I've done a lot of research into homeschooling because I was planning on doing so with my eldest (till I got pregnant, and decided that I probably couldn't do a good job with 2 kids younger than him around). So, he'll go to school for K, and I'll hopefully feel grounded enough to teach him from thereon in. 

Anyways, Teach your Child to Read in 100 easy lessons is actually a pretty effective book. My friend used it to teach both her kids to read. It's very structured, but the lessons are short, simple, and effective.

Another good reading set is the Go for the Code series. Fun. More fun than TYCTR book, but probably also a slower route to the same goal.

Math - there are so many different ones!!! Do a search for the ones using an abacus, because that's the best way for him to learn to do math in his head. Makes it very visual.


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks! Do you happen to know anything about Mammoth Math? I found that and you download it online, and it has printable worksheets, and is pretty inexpensive but seems good. So many are really expensive and with him being so young and this not being a full time thing not sure I want to invest a ton in just one subject you know?


----------



## CeliaM

No, but I'll google it and check it out. I love math...


----------



## CeliaM

Math-U-See is the program I was really impressed with https://www.mathusee.com/


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks I'm going to look into it more


----------



## CeliaM

So I checked out Math Mammon, and wasn't really impressed with it.

This looks better https://www.nurtureminds.com/Year-1-textbook.htm , but I don't love their abacus. The ones with 10 rows of 10 beads, 5 of each colour on a line, are my fave. The child can easily see groups of 5, so can figure things like the number 8 (all of one colour, and 3 of the next colour), much faster. This is important because you want them to eventually 'see' the abacus in their mind and figure things faster. Math Mammom looks like it relies a lot more on rote memorization.


----------



## CeliaM

Alright, this one is definately my favorite! RightStart Mathematics. Makes me want to not put my kid in school!!!!

https://www.alabacus.com/pageView.cfm?pageID=284


----------



## mommyof3co

I do like that second one, looks really good...but it's kinda pricey but I guess it would be something they would use even with school for years huh. I really like that math u see, I think I might like that one better, but looking into them both more. Thanks so much for the recommendations!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh but I wonder....I know last year with Landon in kindergarten they were really stressing rote memorization...does it really matter once they get the basic skills down of being able to count and add how they got there? Or would teaching him something different this year just confuse him when he starts school next year?


----------



## Shifter

I love that little desk! Does it adapt as they get bigger though?


----------



## mommyof3co

No it's just for ages 2-5. After looking more I'm thinking maybe just a table and chairs like this would be better?

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2329219


----------



## Shifter

Cute :)


----------



## Demeter

mommyof3co said:


> Oh but I wonder....I know last year with Landon in kindergarten they were really stressing rote memorization...does it really matter once they get the basic skills down of being able to count and add how they got there? Or would teaching him something different this year just confuse him when he starts school next year?

I think you should teach him in whatever way he finds stimulating.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Shifter said:


> Children learn social skills from everyone, not just kids their own age. Plus, in the UK there are regional groups for parents who home educate so they can get their kids together for field trips etc, which I think is a great idea. And there are always clubs they can join etc. Home educated kids rarely lack social skills.

They do a homeschool get together near us, but still, OH is adament bout it, he wants him to go to school :( It's the only thing he is really set on, all other things we comprimise, but this he's just not budging :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3co

You still have a ways to go before that really becomes an issue, maybe he will change his mind :)


----------



## Shifter

JayleighAnn said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Children learn social skills from everyone, not just kids their own age. Plus, in the UK there are regional groups for parents who home educate so they can get their kids together for field trips etc, which I think is a great idea. And there are always clubs they can join etc. Home educated kids rarely lack social skills.
> 
> They do a homeschool get together near us, but still, OH is adament bout it, he wants him to go to school :( It's the only thing he is really set on, all other things we comprimise, but this he's just not budging :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe you could persuade him to read up on it a bit, so he understands the benefits? If it's something you want it might be worth pushing a little bit. Obviously I am not advocating an argument here lol! You could suggest that you make an early start with him when he is 3 or so and hopefully your OH will see him thriving and be happy for you to continue.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Shifter said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Children learn social skills from everyone, not just kids their own age. Plus, in the UK there are regional groups for parents who home educate so they can get their kids together for field trips etc, which I think is a great idea. And there are always clubs they can join etc. Home educated kids rarely lack social skills.
> 
> They do a homeschool get together near us, but still, OH is adament bout it, he wants him to go to school :( It's the only thing he is really set on, all other things we comprimise, but this he's just not budging :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could persuade him to read up on it a bit, so he understands the benefits? If it's something you want it might be worth pushing a little bit. Obviously I am not advocating an argument here lol! You could suggest that you make an early start with him when he is 3 or so and hopefully your OH will see him thriving and be happy for you to continue.Click to expand...

It's worth a shot lol I was planning on doing some home education before he goes to school anyway. 

His opinions are all based on the only home schooled person he's met, who is a complete arse,but thats him, not how he's been taught.


----------



## marley2580

Ask him if all school educated people are lovely and nice then. He can't tar everyone with the same brush, especially if he's only met one person. I'm the first to admit that many HE kids I've met are 'strange' and very sheltered in some ways, but I think those are the families that haven't quite got the balance right. I have every intention of letting my kids play with the neighbourhood kids.


----------



## Shifter

marley2580 said:


> Ask him if all school educated people are lovely and nice then. He can't tar everyone with the same brush, especially if he's only met one person. I'm the first to admit that many HE kids I've met are 'strange' and very sheltered in some ways, but I think those are the families that haven't quite got the balance right. I have every intention of letting my kids play with the neighbourhood kids.

I think to some extent, many kids who have an unconventional education can be a little different. But different doesn't mean bad. One of my dear friends was Steiner educated and she is a little more reserved and mature than others her age, but I don't think that's a bad thing. I'm much like her, even though I went through the system, so it might have nothing to do with her education. 

There aren't many kids where we live, it's mostly old people, but there are a couple of other young couples nearby who might have kids in the next couple of years. Plus we have friends in the town with young kids, who I'm sure Jack will get to play with.

Socialisation doesn't just happen in school and imo the ability to think critically is more important than the ability to go with the crowd, unfortunately in the UK critical thinking has been completely removed from the curriculum.


----------



## helen1234

if i had the brains confidence and time i would home school, also if i had enough money to send them to private schools i'd do this also. but as i've got neither i havent come across the decision to make.

but i think children benefit from lots of stimulation and listening to what other views are. i'd be worried that i wasnt keeping them on par with their peers and that eventually when they go to uni/college they may struggle with the discipline. on the other hand there has been bullying to my daughter because of her epilepsy this wouldnt of happened if she been at home, but it also learnt her the lesson to stand up for yourself and that some people in life are ignorant and you learn to ignore.

i'm on the fence if i'm honest, i can see both sides of schooling.

which ever choice you make you have to stand by what you do in which i dont think homeschoolers would take the decision lightly.

x


----------



## marley2580

helen1234 said:


> but i think children benefit from lots of stimulation and listening to what other views are. i'd be worried that i wasnt keeping them on par with their peers and that eventually when they go to uni/college they may struggle with the discipline.

Having been to both uni and college, I can tell you that a lot of school leavers actually struggle as they don't have the self discipline needed. Many of them are used to teachers nagging them and helping them, so when they go on to further/higher education and the don't get that, but are just expected to get on with it, many do struggle.


----------



## codegirl

My homeschooled cousins (5 of them) are the apitamy of disiplined. They are the reason that I have even concidered homeschooling. They are so well ajusted, smart, disiplined and great people with fab study habits and critical thinking skills. 2 are in Uni now and thriving, 1 is doing her ACT (piano) while finishing up high school (or she would be done school by now) and plans to go into engineering and the other 2 are younger but work hard at getting their school work done early so that they have time to play in the afternoon and a longer summer break.

I think it's like any other eduction, you will find all extremes and you need to do what works best for your family and situation and child.


----------



## Shifter

I agree with Marley, learning at home requires a lot of self-disciple that you just don't get in school. Personally I only really started thriving in my own education at degree level, first at "normal" university and then with the Open University. I hope that my own experiences of learning at home will help me teach Jack.


----------



## kirsten1985

marley2580 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Having been to both uni and college, I can tell you that a lot of school leavers actually struggle as they don't have the self discipline needed. Many of them are used to teachers nagging them and helping them, so when they go on to further/higher education and the don't get that, but are just expected to get on with it, many do struggle.
> 
> I agree, I went through mainstream school and struggled a bit when left to use my own self discipline at University and I still struggle when doing courses from home (I can't sit still for any length of time!). I think for people who have the confidence to homeschool it is a great choice, I think if state education is going to be used then the key thing is to really look at the choice of schools available and choose one based on your ideas and principles. I think that is what I am going to do, and I have realised since having Freya that I hate the schools round here and need to move house!
> 
> EEK....:blush:Click to expand...


----------



## bjl1981

Check out www.edhelper.com for some great free resourses. I'm a high school teacher and use some of these for my classes, but I know they're mainly for primary age. I don't fully understand the US grade system, but am sure you could google the appropriate age groups!
I'm sat on the fence with homeschooling at the moment, part of me thinks it would be great until high school age...we'll see!


----------



## helen1234

marley2580 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i think children benefit from lots of stimulation and listening to what other views are. i'd be worried that i wasnt keeping them on par with their peers and that eventually when they go to uni/college they may struggle with the discipline.
> 
> Having been to both uni and college, I can tell you that a lot of school leavers actually struggle as they don't have the self discipline needed. Many of them are used to teachers nagging them and helping them, so when they go on to further/higher education and the don't get that, but are just expected to get on with it, many do struggle.Click to expand...

oh i completely understand i struggled at college to self discipline myself but after the 1st yr at uni studying became second nature to me, i failed school and spent more time on my farm and working in the riding school to bother with school work, and my mother had no control over me whatsoever.
it would just be a concern of mine thats thats all. 
i could teach my children in the key stage 1 and maybe 2 and following a ciriculam, but key stage 3 leading upto gcse level i would worry i wasnt doing them justice, i studied degree level but only in psychology and biology i think i'd end up teaching what i was good at the most iykwim.

it must take alot of discipline to homeschool children and alot of patience too, hats off to those who do it must be lovely to be confident enough and able enough to give their children this valuble platform
good luck to everyone who's trying itxxxx


----------



## coccyx

parents in touch is a good website


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks for the websites!!! I'm getting really excited about it, I think Casen is going to thrive with it, it looks like something that will be perfect for him. I'm going to order the Math-U-See system and I found what I want to use for reading, so I'm going to use some free stuff online to fill in with Geography (I want him to know all the states adn be able to name them on a map before starting kindergarten) and I want to teach him about some other countries like some basic things, maybe do fun crafts for the different countries then some science experiments and teach him about money and how to tell time. I can't wait to start ordering stuff and setting up his space :D


----------



## ryder

JayleighAnn said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Children learn social skills from everyone, not just kids their own age. Plus, in the UK there are regional groups for parents who home educate so they can get their kids together for field trips etc, which I think is a great idea. And there are always clubs they can join etc. Home educated kids rarely lack social skills.
> 
> They do a homeschool get together near us, but still, OH is adament bout it, he wants him to go to school :( It's the only thing he is really set on, all other things we comprimise, but this he's just not budging :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could persuade him to read up on it a bit, so he understands the benefits? If it's something you want it might be worth pushing a little bit. Obviously I am not advocating an argument here lol! You could suggest that you make an early start with him when he is 3 or so and hopefully your OH will see him thriving and be happy for you to continue.Click to expand...
> 
> It's worth a shot lol I was planning on doing some home education before he goes to school anyway.
> 
> His opinions are all based on the only home schooled person he's met, who is a complete arse,but thats him, not how he's been taught.Click to expand...

There is a girl who keeps her horse at the same barn my horse is at... she was homeschooled and has absolutely no social skills, she is incredibly rude and has no idea of how to deal with confrontation and public situations. She is in university now. 

However, like others have said, you meet these kinds of people in school based situations too. 

There is alot more to that then whether a kid has been homeschooled or public schooled. 

I think a big thing, for homeschooled children, is that they do still get out to interact with other kids. Whether it be a group of some kind, or sports etc. They really need to have the interaction with other kids and learn social skills as well. 

I think homeschooling works for some kids, and some kids do better in a good school program. It all depends on the child and the situation.


----------



## Shifter

mommyof3co said:


> so I'm going to use some free stuff online to fill in with Geography (I want him to know all the states adn be able to name them on a map before starting kindergarten) and I want to teach him about some other countries like some basic things,

If you're happy for him to use a computer at home, I highly recommend this site for geography games: https://www.sheppardsoftware.com/Geography.htm

It has one for learning the US states and capitals as well as the rest of the world. I used it to improve my own geography knowledge and it is so much fun!


----------



## mommyof3co

That site looks great, thank you! We will def be using that with both Landon and Casen


----------



## Bekkiboo

If OH would allow it I would, if only to not have to constantly treat them for headlice, yep they have them.... Again!

On a more serious note, both my boys have developed an attitude they never had before starting school and so it makes me wonder whether socialising in a school environment is good for them or detrimental to their moral standards!


----------

